# Burning question about long term band/ tube storage



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello again everyone, I have been away for a time now, and am happy to see this forum is still very much alive and active. My question is this...
The Wife and I bought a Food-Saver a while ago,( You know, that vacuum packer/sealer that you see on T.V.) and have actually been really impressed with it's ability to preserve meat and other foodstuffs way past their expected expiration. We have vacuum packed bulk foods, and have enjoyed them several months after purchase...I was thinking today on my way home from work (a rare occasion) about vacuum packing 7/16" steel shot in packs of 100 or 200 to prevent rusting, when it hit me. Would vacuum packing latex, or other rubber type band/tube material actually preserve it for any length of time? I would like to hear peoples thoughts on this...Of course, storage would include the absence of light.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Since atmosphere, and various pollutants, are known to be detrimental to latex, I would think it would at least help. However, I speak from no experience! I do not see how it could hurt, so it is certainly worth a try.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Charles for the response. I was thinking the same way...Hoping that someone already did this experiment. I will vacuum pack some band material very soon. Sadly, My results wont be shared for at least six months.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

I have been thinking the same thing. Light, especially sunlight, heat and air will destroy latex. So if we vacuum bands and put them in the refrigerator they would be protected from most bad elements.

I keep my slingshots in sandwich, quart, and gallon bags then place them in shoe boxes or drawers away from light. Some of them were made several months ago and today I got them out to give one to a friend and randomly started shooting some of them and the bands seemed to be very fresh. Just imagine if they were vacuum packed.

Great Idea!


----------

